# new housed parakeet is having issues !



## brianna (Aug 5, 2016)

Hey ! Im new to this forum so sorry if im doing things wrong. So I recently housed 2 parakeets cleo and bubble. Ive done my research before getting them and thought everything was going to be okay. Little did i know, it was going to be a bit.. dreadful. So during the first week everything was okay. The second week i noticed feathers everywhere ! The first thing i thought was, "oh okay its molting season !" I knew it was going to be a mess but the mess was worse than i thought. Its been a month and a half since ive had them and I also realized their behavior has been, i guess you can say "out of it". Their tails started bobbing in a vibrating motion, which i know can be a sign of sickness, but can it be a symptom of molting ? So the issue is, feathers are everywhere, how do i get rid of it besides vacuuming the air ? My parents are getting very irritated with it.They knew that it was coming but they didnt know feathers wouldnt be just upstairs in my room, but downstairs too (btw i know this isnt medical but i didnt which form it belonged too) Also i know tail bobbing is a bad sign but is it from the molting or are they both sick ? At this point Im really stressed from the mess and scared for my birds.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to Talk Budgies! I have moved your thread to the Your Budgie's Health section, since there is no sense of urgency in this matter.

I'm very sorry you are feeling so overwhelmed by the two little budgies you recently got. Adult budgies will moult at least 2 times per year (two big, main moults) during Spring time and Fall. They can have lighter moults too, throughout the year. A moulting bird can be more susceptible to illness during this time, because their immune system/natural defence mechanism can suffer a toll and get weakened. 
There are effective ways to help your budgies in better coping with their moults and this is done by supplementing their diet with foods rich in protein, like egg food for example.
You will find detailed information on these links:
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/35938-molting-faqs.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/104927-miserable-molting.html

For just 2 budgies, the excess of fallen feathers is easily manageable by cleaning the cage on a daily basis and vacuuming the room the budgies are in.
Budgies in general can have a subtle tail bob and that is fine, this can be seen after a moment of exertion (after flying a few laps across the room) or when they get momentarily scared/stressed, for example if someone they don't know or trust approaches their cage.

If their tails bob in a heavy and more pronounced way (in rhythm with their breathing and you notice a decrease on their appetite and energy levels, then it would be best to have both of your budgies seen by an avian vet specialist.

Part of being a responsible pet owner is being proactive and able sort any issues that will come along the way to ensure the welfare and happiness of the pet. Depending on the cases, that means providing medical care to said pet(s) when needed.

Read this link as well: http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/343874-budgie-right-pet-you.html


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello, I agree with the information Aluz has given you. Some budgies seem to drop feathers far more than others. I have three birds and they moult at different times. There is also a difference in the feathers they drop, the long coloured flight type feathers which they preen or simply drop out and the small fluffy ones. 
You definitely need to vacuum and clean your cages daily to keep on top of it.:green pied:


----------



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

Hello, welcome to TB! I'm sorry you are having trouble with your birds' mess. I completely agree with the advice given above. My budgies went through a big moult when I first got them as well. It is not nice while it lasts, but the mess will get better as the moult finishes up. To help with mess, you can purchase a cage skirt to minimize the amount of feathers that fall on the ground.  Good luck!

-mexicoandice


----------



## shaz128blue (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello and welcome. 
It's frustrating when you love your pets and others you like with grumble at nature ( occasionly my hubby grumbles at the mess my guys makes but he wouldn't be without birds, as I know very well.

I have under the cage one of those hand vacs - it's so close I can sit and chat to the birds and do a mini vac while I'm there it helps stop seed and feathers being walked throughout the home. 

Good luck and if you are really worried do please take them to an avian vet - better to have a quick check our and all fine. X


----------



## brianna (Aug 5, 2016)

aluz said:


> Welcome to Talk Budgies! I have moved your thread to the Your Budgie's Health section, since there is no sense of urgency in this matter.
> 
> I'm very sorry you are feeling so overwhelmed by the two little budgies you recently got. Adult budgies will moult at least 2 times per year (two big, main moults) during Spring time and Fall. They can have lighter moults too, throughout the year. A moulting bird can be more susceptible to illness during this time, because their immune system/natural defence mechanism can suffer a toll and get weakened.
> There are effective ways to help your budgies in better coping with their moults and this is done by supplementing their diet with foods rich in protein, like egg food for example.
> ...


Thank you for the links and info it really helped !


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

greetings welcome aboard.I hope everything Wil be alright soon for your budgie.I'm sure our staff and helpful friends will be able to help you out.Blessings and thanks for joining us


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi brianna and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

aluz has offered you excellent advice with regard to molting and how to handle the excess feathers.

If you are concerned about your budgies' health, it is important to have them seen by an Avian Vet.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Having your new budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've already been given great advice and resources so I will only say best of luck with your little birds! I hope that in time you get into a more manageable routine with them that works well for everybudgie! :thumbsup: 

Be sure to read through the threads provided as they will be of help in keeping yourself updated on the best budgie care practices!  

If you have any questions after reading through everything, don't hesitate to ask!  

Hope to see you around and we'd love to meet your budgies when you get a chance! hoto: 

Cheers! :wave:


----------

